# I am preparing for Yoga Teacher's Training classes July 1, 2021



## Mr. Ed (Apr 3, 2021)

I enrolled at YogaFarm for 8 week teacher's training class for 200 hr certification to teach Yoga to seniors who live in Cortland County. I haven't told anyone of my intentions yet because anything could happen between now and then. 

I follow YogaFarm membership archived training classes to be aware of what to expect. Classes are all online via zoom for virtual in-person guidance and collected activities. 

Somedays I can nearly do a full set 25-30 minutes, but the next day is usually a washout for me, doing only 10 minutes or so. I enjoy Yoga because I see my efforts paying off with increased stamina, strength and balance, I feel I let myself down if I don't try to do Yoga everyday. 

 Mostly I observe in consideration of the types of poses I want to incorporate into personal wellness package. Senior cognition skills are sometimes challenged introducing new and different tasks than they are accustomed to I will need to find a way to engage seniors by gaining their trust. 

Much of what I've learned about Yoga thus far are body/limb/shoulder/neck rolls and face Yoga plus stretches and breathing methods. 

I was looking for some kind of exercise that would prepare me scuba diving certification next month. I checked around various Yoga studios, most were closed because of COVID. Then I got the idea to learn yoga while participating in a Yoga teachers training course, become a certified Yoga instructor and bring it all home and share what I learned with fellow seniors at no charge.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 3, 2021)

Very cool...good luck with that.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

This is very cool. An 8 week training program is a lot of yoga . I hope it helps you to accomplish what you’d like to do. I really love yoga. Since I damaged my rotator cuff I haven’t been able to do my regular routines since they all include exercises that involve the arms.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)

Good for you @Mr. Ed !

I keep promising myself I'll give yoga a gentle start, but I never do.*sigh*


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Good for you @Mr. Ed !
> 
> I keep promising myself I'll give yoga a gentle start, but I never do.*sigh*


Years ago Dixie Carter from Designing Women fame had a very basic yoga tape I loved.  This was back in the 90s.
I've looked on line for it....there appears to be 2 of them, and I couldn't decide which one it was at the time.

But it was so easy, perfect for beginners!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I enrolled at YogaFarm for 8 week teacher's training class for 200 hr certification to teach Yoga to seniors who live in Cortland County.


@Mr.Ed,   
That is very awesome, good for you!   I love Yoga, and would love to take some Yoga training, but I am way too busy with my Taichi / Qigong training, not to mention teaching Taichi as a Silver Sneakers FLEX instructor.
My business partners(and dear friends) are both Yoga certified, in our fitness classes they regularly 'borrow' some of my Qigong forms, and I incorporate some Yoga in my classes.    Warrior I & Warrior II, plus I was thinking today after we did Taichi in the park that I might adapt the Yoga "Sun salutation" for use as a Qigong form, maybe as a seated form.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 12, 2021)

We definetly need more yoga teachers who understand that seniors have some issues.  It would also be nice to have real beginner's classes, rather than the usual " We can adapt our class to beginners" attitude that just frustrates beginners until they quite.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 12, 2021)

I feel bad for retracting my original statement but my heart wasn't in it.


----------

